# myotherapy



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

Has anyone tried Myotherapy for their fibro(its the Bonnie Prudden method of working out trigger points and uses specific exercises)please let me know your experiences,good or bad.I had 1 session yesterday and I felt it helped a LOT,so I am cautiously optimistic(I am afraid to get my hopes up too high,so I am going to try a few sessions and see)


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Celticlady, I've never heard of this before. Can you tell me a bit more about it or is there a site about it. I hope that it works for you. Please let us know how you are doing with it.


----------



## celticlady (Aug 6, 2001)

You can see some info at  bonnie is the individual who developed this,I am still just learning re it but it seems to be like acupressure,massage,and specific exercises.the myotherapist I have seen says that she has had very good results with fibro patients.(her brother has fibro ,he is 59 and has had good results)Trust me to find some "off-beat" type of therapy....  My doctors office nurse was like"what is it?how do you spell it?"I just called and told them I want a referral to myotherapy.Now we will see if insurance will pay.(doubtful)Also is a book called "Pain Erasure"by bonnie prudden,I just checked mine out of the library,too cheap to buy it right nowWish me luck!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2002)

My experience with any kind of deep tissue massage resulted in my getting sick, so I am reluctant to let anyone "work out" my pains.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hi CelticLady!I am familiar with Myotherapy. It's a combination of learning particular slow stretches--which the therapist will help teach you to do (or at least mine did when I went); plus, the therapist will apply pressure to a particular muscle group for so many seconds. This sends a message to the muscle that although it may hurt, it's okay to relax. Sometimes you can actually feel the muscle funally "give way". Other times, it may take a while before that particular muscle is ready. I went for Myotherapy a few years back---as an alternative approach because nothing else seemed to be working. I did find some relief sometimes. Not all the tight, tense, burning muscles were relieved, but there was some degree of relief and I felt a little more relaxed. I had to quit going because my Insurance would not pay for it and I just couldn't afford it any longer.Deep Tissue Massage by an experienced, licensed Massage Therapist helps me more than the Myotherapy did. But--there again---I can't afford to go very often. When I do, I try to have at least an hour massage and sometimes an hour and a half. I tell her/him to not be afraid to get into those deep muscles. It will hurt, but it feels good. I love those times. Unfortunately, they are far and few between.Karen


----------

